# Red Lippie for Redheads!



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi Ladies!

  	I'm having an awful time finding a knockout red lipstick that suits me. I am a pale (nc15 though I find Estee Lauder Double Wear in Shell to be the best match for me!) auburn/redhead. My hair is very similar to Isla Fishers. I have really bright blue eyes (which is unusual for a redhead I know!)

  	I'm going to Vegas soon and have a really nice black bodycon bandage dress and I was hoping to wear my hair down in loose glam waves with neutral smokey eyes, glowy skin and a really nice red lipstick. Any recs would be greatly appriciated!

  	Thanks ladies!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 28, 2012)

First off, your outfit idea sounds perfect! Make sure to take that look to a nice dinner or show 

  	Red lipstick on redheads work really well, I think it's best to keep it matte and darker and more intense than the red in your hair. Depending on your undertone find an undertone in lipstick that works well for you. For drugstore makeup I love Revlon's reds. I've always had a soft spot for Mac's Russian Red. If you are a little warmer I would try Dior Rouge in #638. There was a photo of Christina Hendricks at an event wearing it and it was beautiful. 






  	My only other advice for proper red lips are exfoliating and conditioning before and a few white strips the week before never hurts, because red has a lovely way of pointing out all my caffeinne addict stains lol.


----------



## DoTheTree (Mar 11, 2015)

I have vibrant copper hair and the MAC red lipsticks that look best on me are:
- Brick O La (would definitely recommend this one to people that are shy about wearing red lipstick as it's quite muted) 
- Dubbonet
- Mac Red


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Mar 16, 2015)

Something truly blue based red lipsticks.


----------

